
Facebook let a Russian company with ties to the Kremlin mine data from its users - josefresco
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/vbjmmm/facebook-let-a-russian-company-with-ties-to-the-kremlin-data-from-its-users
======
rightbyte
Atleast one good thing with this Russia hysteria is that concerns are raised
about privacy regarding data mining corporations ...

------
notveryrational
And Facebook partnered with CIA to mass surveil and propagandize billions of
people.

It's an evil company with evil partnerships. Turns out it's obligated by law
to work with CIA and only obligated by market opportunities to work with other
intelligence agencies.

~~~
equalunique
In a similar vein of problematic bias, the companies who attempt to
substantiate the Russian hacking attributions (CrowdStrike, Mandiant, and
FireEye) cannot be proven not to be making those claims as a condition for the
business they do with the DNC and IC (FBI/CIA) - essentially, the reality in
the US is not very different from a Kremlin linked company blaming the US for
cyber espionage. How is either trustworthy? It becomes more convoluted when
people staffing these companies are also former IC. Once a KGB agent, always a
KGB agent, right?

I see both sides fighting over pipeline territory in Syria & Crimea for
domination of the European oil market. When before in American history have
lies been told to justify conflict that resulted in control of oil resources?

